# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  will taking an tylenol night before blood test raise GGT and AST levels very high?

## Jumbo18

will taking an tylenol night before blood test raise GGT and AST levels very high?

----------


## MuscleScience

I think it depends on how much you take. I wouldnt take it anyway the night before. You are suppose to fast for 12 hrs before the test.

----------


## Jumbo18

I need to relate one more thing. what about taking add medication, ritalin. If the duration of the drug is around 3-4 hrs and i stopped taking it 6 hrs before blood test, and also took milk thistle after my last ritalin dosage, will i be okay in regards to not having high ggt and ast levels? as well using a sleeping aid, benedryl because i am currently sick.

----------


## MuscleScience

> I need to relate one more thing. what about taking add medication, ritalin. If the duration of the drug is around 3-4 hrs and i stopped taking it 6 hrs before blood test, and also took milk thistle after my last ritalin dosage, will i be okay in regards to not having high ggt and ast levels? as well using a sleeping aid, benedryl because i am currently sick.


Why would you want to alter your lab values? I would think you would want the most accurate readings you could get.

----------

